# Holy Rollers



## Matago (Jan 25, 2008)

It says on the tire too fill them between 35 - 65 PSI from memory, last night i had them at 90. Is this ok too do? What PSI do you usualy ride holy rollers at?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Are they mounted on your Triathalon bike? Why would you want them at 90psi? 65 should be plenty and no that's not okay.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It's fine actually. 90 seems a tad much though, I run mine between 65 and 80 with no issues.

And combat, having them at 90psi would make pinch flats nearly impossible, which is the whole point of keeping your pressure high.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Fuggin A though, 90? Might as well fill them with JB weld and wait for them to cure. Go ghetto tubeless and say goodbye to pinchflats...


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i ride mine at 80+ psi. FASSSSSSSSST. : )

no probs yet. i ride my Hookworms at 90psi.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

combatkimura said:


> Fuggin A though, 90? Might as well fill them with JB weld and wait for them to cure. Go ghetto tubeless and say goodbye to pinchflats...


Unfortunately tubeless can burp on some botched spin moves. I ran Stan's strips for a while.

I've run 70-80 before with tubes.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

Since we are on the subject of holy rollers, do you guys recommend them for beginner street on a stp?(dont mean to steal thread)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

They get the job done. Personally, I'm rather unhappy with my Holy Rollers. The bead looks like it is starting to separate and I've got a dozen or so slashes and gashes across my rear tire.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

Are there any other tires you recommend for beginner street?


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

Hookworms

thread not stolen. it's ok to pump the [email protected] outta the tires. just know that if you got 90# in there and the tube breeches the tire, it'll blow up bad. bend the rim and leave your ears ring worse than a shotgun. 

not that i'd know about that ; )


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hookworms are over 3lbs a tire, they are probably the heaviest tire for street use ever invented, IMO the grip on the sucks ass as well.(Weight in the tires and tubes and rims is where it is the most felt)

They are too big, too heavy and too bald to be of any use to me.

I'd run k-rads, not even half the price, less than half the weight, roll just as good and can actually grip in the dirt.


I'm somewhat unhappy with my holy rollers as well, they wear a bit too quick for my liking and for the weight the sidewalls are pretty thin, I've been lucky though and have not gashed them yet.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

i completely forgot where i saw it but some guy decided he wanted to see how much air pressure one of those KHE folding tires would hold and he got it to 220 psi before it exploded
thats just insane


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Formerbmx37 said:


> i completely forgot where i saw it but some guy decided he wanted to see how much air pressure one of those KHE folding tires would hold and he got it to 220 psi before it exploded
> thats just insane


That must have been one LOUD pop.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

snaky69 said:


> Hookworms are over 3lbs a tire, they are probably the heaviest tire for street use ever invented, IMO the grip on the sucks ass as well.(Weight in the tires and tubes and rims is where it is the most felt)
> 
> ...


aaaahh.. this is unbelievable. well, the weight part may be. but i'd have to check the specs.

as for grip.. LOL. those things SUCK UP ASPHALT AND CONCRETE. i was a hardcore rock climber for 15+ years, so friction was biz. and the Hookworms.. WOW. i mean, i've never had 'em slide at all. on dirt jumps either. they roll so much fecking faster than a even a moderate knob, they make up for the weight no prob.

i took 'em to Moab too. NOTHING grips slickrock better than a Hookworm. it's like a climbing shoe on a bike. there is just way more surface area on them than any type of knob. you can lay the bike over sideways on that stuff, even good asphalt, and they don't washout.

yes, they are wide... :thumbsup: which means MORE SURFACE AREA for gripping. :thumbsup:

i dunno. i'd like to see a set at 2.25". still, landing drop or just ripping down a hill through traffic and busting off a big curb, NOTHING instills confidence like a fat pair of Hookworms. the grip is intense. even on wet streets, they grip.

since we're ALSO talking about Holey Rollers, this is a question about wire beaded tires. when i got my Rollers, they were all folded up. I was like "Wtf?" It was my assumption you shouldn't be foldling a wire bead. any truth to this? does it matter?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

1500g for the 26'' version, it's about 3.05lbs.

Holy rollers weigh half that, k-rad weigh a bit more than a 3rd of that, schwalbe tabletops weight a third.

They roll just as well, grip better in dirt and accelerate much quicker due to the lower weight, and that's what I want in a street bike: snappiness.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

holyrollers have been pretty good to me. no complaints..i ran them up to 80psi or so.

if you want some good street tires check out the DMR trani's. super strong, last forever, roll fast, don't weigh THAT much...and perfect size. i run mine at around 85 out back with a DMR moto digger up front at 65..


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

After much research, I just jumped on a new pair of the 2.4 HRs on ebay for $40 shipped (25+15s/h).
The research I did say they roll very very fast as is (I can only imagine since I run 2.5 nevegals on the bike now) and they will work for everything from street/urban to hardpack/small-loose over hardpack.  
I might set them up ghey-to toobless, but will def. play with the pressure from 30ish for trail to 60 for longer road rides.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It is acceptable to twist tires into a figure-8 pattern to ship. As long as the bead is not kinked.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i see. yes, when i untaped them, they popped into the correct shape in a spring-line action. 

since we're yappin' about tires, Intense has their new "micro-knobby" 2.25" out. has anyone used this? looks.. intense. i am considering getting these as the Hookworms are getting threadbare.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

mild beast said:


> i see. yes, when i untaped them, they popped into the correct shape in a spring-line action.
> 
> since we're yappin' about tires, Intense has their new "micro-knobby" 2.25" out. has anyone used this? looks.. intense. i am considering getting these as the Hookworms are getting threadbare.


They must rock on hardpack but I wouldn't use them for street, they must actually be pretty slippery.


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

I just threw a set of Holy Rollers on my P1 and i love em. Great in the burms. I will be moving them over to my Yeti once its nearing completion.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Cool thread. I was looking for tires and the K-rads seem like a good choice over the Holy Rollers I was thinking of. BTW, anyone seen the Intense micro knobby tires for sale anywhere. I don't think they are out yet as all I can find are the 20 and 24 inch versions.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

crakbot said:


> Cool thread. I was looking for tires and the K-rads seem like a good choice over the Holy Rollers I was thinking of. BTW, anyone seen the Intense micro knobby tires for sale anywhere. I don't think they are out yet as all I can find are the 20 and 24 inch versions.


The K-Rads and Short Tracker were also on the short list.
I chose to try maxxis because I have only run Kendas for the last 3 years and wanted to try something new. Price was right, ghetto tubeless will probably take a little easier with the maxxis rubber compound and that is about it.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have hookworms.. they rock, they are heavy. Wanted to add I rode them all winter last year, more grip than any knobby i've ever had. I was cat walking on the skating rink, trying to spin the rear. Ridiculous grip in the summer, all over except for loose over hard pack.
90% of the time I love them.


who makes that 26" version of the old classic BMX tire? I think I want those :thumbsup:


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Matago said:


> It says on the tire too fill them between 35 - 65 PSI from memory, last night i had them at 90. Is this ok too do? What PSI do you usualy ride holy rollers at?


I have to ask, why over inflate your tires? It does not reduce rolling resistance. Not only that, but it increases the stress on the casing, which reduces longevity. Most tires have been tested to determine the ideal tire pressure range for best performance and safety. Many tire mfr's use hydraulic testing to determine ideal pressures. Basically, test tires are pressurized with liquid until they burst. The max pressure is determined by halving the bursting pressure.

The tire shouldn't be your only concern, however. Many rims are not designed to handle high pressures and can fracture, or allow the bead to blow off the side.

I would use caution when over inflating tires.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Has any one seen the new Intense Micro nobies?


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

Prime8 said:


> who makes that 26" version of the old classic BMX tire? I think I want those :thumbsup:


You mean like the old Tioga Comp III's? Atomlab!!!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I have the Holy Rollers on my Trail or Park right now and I had the K-rads on my STP a couple of years ago, they're both pretty good. You can find the K-rads cheaper and they are lighter, but they also are a pretty thin tire. I used to get punctures with the K-rads all the time.


----------



## street people bikes (Feb 19, 2008)

I've seen the mico's in 20in er's and they look like good rubber for hardpack

I dislike k-rad's: rubber compound is too hard - cheap tho

Holy Rollers are a great tire, but don't last a long time.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I ran mine around 80 psi, they should be fine.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i bit off the subject... HOW MANY OF YOU RUN PRESTA VALVE TUBES?????

i can't stand 'em. chinzy. i mean, the tip of the valve breaks on 'em when you unscrew 'em sometimes. that design is meant for a comparitively very narrow rim (like a road bike). why the hell do so many FR bikes come with rims drilled for Prestas????? drives me facking ape $hit. 

so anyone use 'em? 

also, reeming out rims so they'll accomodate Schrader (sp) valves. i do this to all of mine. anyone else? i s'pose there may be some concern with some rims. my LBS balked at doing it to the WTB "Dual Duty" rims that came on my "Lucky 7". i told 'em to do it anyway. PHUCK. i hate the fecking presta sh!t.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mild beast said:


> i bit off the subject... HOW MANY OF YOU RUN PRESTA VALVE TUBES?????


Um, derailing the thread, but sure, I run prestas on my DT 5.1s on the Terremoto. Never had a problem.
I will be running ghetto toobless on this setup though (HT pump track play bike) so I am happy they are drilled schrader.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

I run mine at about 60 for street and drit, no probs so far. I find running them higher than 60on dirt makes them wash out (Calgary region dirt = very low clay content). However, if you go fast enough you just slide over everything (drift) and the get really smooth again.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Prime8 said:


> I have hookworms.. they rock, they are heavy. Wanted to add I rode them all winter last year, more grip than any knobby i've ever had. I was cat walking on the skating rink, trying to spin the rear. Ridiculous grip in the summer, all over except for loose over hard pack.
> 90% of the time I love them.
> 
> who makes that 26" version of the old classic BMX tire? I think I want those :thumbsup:


maxxis needs to pull their head out of their butt and offer the hookworm in a smaller size. i ran a hookworm out back on my 20" and it was a really good tire. i then passed it on to a friend who rides brakeless and it is still holding up. the 20" version is a good size and weight..come on MAXXIS!?

seriously, if they offered them in a 2.2 i would be all over it..who the hell wants to run a 2.5" street tire out back especially?

oh ya, and the intense micro knobs look sick..


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Halo twin rail (75psi) back
Schwable table top (80psi) front
I like this set-up for street and some dj. I ran my hrollers at 65-80... They were a good general tire but after break in they seemed to wash easy in light dirt over hardpack/street.


----------



## LucasP (Feb 27, 2008)

I love my block 8s. They roll so fast and have great traction for everything I do. I did get bored the other day and cut my Tioga blue dragons. I cut off the outer two rows of knobs into a more rounded tire. I got to say it fricken rocks. They roll super fast and the side traction is amazing. I really like them for when I go from the park to the dj's.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

This is why

http://www.schwalbetires.com/limited_slip_page

The valve cant break off with prestas.
Even on my bmx bike i have missed a few oneighties and the tire moves from the rim pisssssssssssssssssss flat from the shrader valve being half decapitated


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

cholo said:


> Many rims are not designed to handle high pressures and can fracture


Good point- check with your rim manufacturer.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Small Block 8's are amazing.


----------



## aznguy (Mar 15, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> This is why
> 
> http://www.schwalbetires.com/limited_slip_page
> 
> ...


I haven't had this happen or even heard of this happening to anyone, is it something that i should be worried about or is it one of those one in a million instances? just interested cause i've wondered why presta valves are used.

btw, i run about 90 psi in my tires for street and it does lower rolling resistance a lot. you can keep up speed heaps easier and it also taught me how to drop and jump more precisely.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

aznguy said:


> I haven't had this happen or even heard of this happening to anyone, is it something that i should be worried about or is it one of those one in a million instances? just interested cause i've wondered why presta valves are used.
> 
> btw, i run about 90 psi in my tires for street and it does lower rolling resistance a lot. you can keep up speed heaps easier and it also taught me how to drop and jump more precisely.


Presta valves are more appropriate in size to a bike, and supposedly is less likely to fail since it screws shut and that screw provides a secondary seal. If the movable stem (held in place by air pressure) fails you don't end up with instant deflation.

I was about to say I've never seen what's illustrated happen, but the other day I was on my road bike and came upon a stranded trail bike- it was the most abused bike I'd ever seen. There was thick rust on the wheels and chain. The lady riding it had a flat. It was a Schrader valve model, and the valve was bent way over like illustrated on the page, and jammed there so I couldn't straighten it out to fill it with my hands. She'd been riding on the flat because she didn't have a pump, inflator, spare tube, patch kit, anything. I have a feeling that may have caused the tire to slip. Her husband had a Leatherman tool and used its pliers to force the valve over enough to put air in it, but alas the leak was too fast- that's after we untwisted the tube- it actually had two twists so only half the tire inflated. And of course it didn't have QRs (and the bolts were rusted) so there was no way to take off the wheel and just patch the flat. But I've never seen it happen on a bike I'd ride


----------

